

The Ultimate Guide to Control Panels in Sci-Fi Movies - Mclhuman
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/culture/film/214001-the-ultimate-guide-to-control-panels-in-movies

======
Lisa_ArgusQ
This was a fantastic find--thank you for the trip down memory lane; I
literally want to binge watch all of this movies RIGHT NOW.

